# New to Yamaha Question



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Im looking at possibly buying a 2004 Grizzly 660. It has 1788 miles and 305 hours. Is this alot of either? Am I looking at something coming time to fail or is this still a reasonable number of miles and hours? It has a HMF slip on, and like new 28" Outlaws. It also has a winch. Never been snorkeled, so that tells me it probably has not been in deep water or mud. Seems to have alot of miles for the hours. Seems to be a trail machine more than anything and not so much mud/water. Said it was garage kept also. I guess Im just looking at what the experts think about the miles and hours. Anything to specifically look for when/if I go to look at buying this possibly? Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats not much trail riding miles. Grizzly's Are a good reliable machine. If it's never been swamped it would be a good machine. Whats he asking for it? As always check every seal, bushing, wheel bearing, ball joint, Make sure drive shafts are tight, check speedo for right miles and hours, And make sure to take it for a test drive to make sure the powers there. If it's been abused you'll notice a big difference. But also remember its a single 660 not a brute. Also look under it for any frame damage, no cracks or leaks from the engine case. Just do a real good look over, find a problem drop what youll pay and say "i gotta fix that so ill give you..." That's pretty much all the advice i can give.

Edit: Wow i can't believe I missed that.. It's the one on here isnt it? Lol


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Lol yeah it is. I'm going this week to look at it


----------

